# Fact or Myth: Last moved in villager cant move out?



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

Ive seen a few threads about this but Id like to see if I can get more info on this

I am personally convinced the last moved in villager cannot ask to move out (or atleast its very rare). I had moved in Chief thru amiibo to give him to someone and I tried to TT him out. I made sure to introduce myself and talk to him a couple of times. I then TT'd for several hours across 2 days and every other villager except Chief asked to move. The only way I was able to get him out was thru moving a camper in.

Today I decided to try again, I found Marshal on a mystery island and I tried TTing him out for my friend. I didnt TT for as long bc I didnt want to waste time but after about an hour I just moved him out with an amiibo.

And without TTing I usually find villagers dont start having the move out thinking bubble until they are no longer the last moved in. (Reneigh was last moved in before Marshal and she would have the thought clouds until Marshal moved in)

Whats your experience with this? Do you think is possible to move out the last moved in villager? Does anyone have any data on villager move outs?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Not sure, but it would be cool if all the villagers left when you neglect them and the town.


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

My personal experience is that the 10th villager (more like the one who moved in last) doesn't want to go, BUT that being said, I remember someone in this forum saying that their last villager did ask to move (can't remember the username, if I find the thread I'll post it here), so I'm leaning more towards the low %, since they can be chosen by the campsite to move out (with or without amiibo, I kicked one that way)


----------



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> My personal experience is that the 10th villager (more like the one who moved in last) doesn't want to go, BUT that being said, I remember someone in this forum saying that their last villager did ask to move (can't remember the username, if I find the thread I'll post it here), so I'm leaning more towards the low %, since they can be chosen by the campsite to move out (with or without amiibo, I kicked one that way)


I think I would agree with a low chance of them moving? tho I wonder why they decided to make it that way :0 its not like they can leave without asking anyway


----------



## ThePhantom (May 14, 2020)

I'm with you. I've cycled through many villagers (20+) while trying to get my dreamies and I never once had the most recent villager move out. I'm convinced that the people who claim to have their 10th move out probably forgot that another villager moved in after them


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

metswee said:


> I think I would agree with a low chance of them moving? tho I wonder why they decided to make it that way :0 its not like they can leave without asking anyway


Perhaps to avoid you having to wait around a week if the bubble falls on them? Since it's the most recent move in you perhaps ''didn't have the time to meet them'' so chances are ''you'd say no''

That you want to meet them or not it's a complete different thing though


----------



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> I'm with you. I've cycled through many villagers while trying to get my dreamies and I never once had the most recent villager move out. I'm convinced that the people who claim to have their 10th move out probably forgot that another villager moved in after them


yeah same! Ive cycled out so many villagers but Ive never had the latest ping me
maaaaybe some people have had it happen but if it really can happen it must be pretty rare


----------



## Kyneria (May 14, 2020)

Found it! That's the thread some people were saying it was indeed possible!


----------



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> That you want to meet them or not it's a complete different thing though



EXACTLY Imagine having all ur dreamies EXCEPT the tenth villager thatd be a nightmare


----------



## Feferily (May 14, 2020)

metswee said:


> EXACTLY Imagine having all ur dreamies EXCEPT the tenth villager thatd be a nightmare


Current situation T3T


----------



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Current situation T3T


omg I am so sorry.... maybe u can have someone hold one of ur dreamies or maybe amiibo in a dreamie? I hope it works out ; - ;


----------



## cheezu (May 14, 2020)

I'm not sure.
People have said it is possible though. 
I have some of my oldest villagers that didn't ask to leave yet and more recent ones that have asked multiple times already (Sherb already asked to leave twice). I don't TT and I'm dying to go on mystery tours at this point.
I wish the move-outs requests occurred at least once a week. Waiting for 2 weeks before move-outs is way too long.


----------



## milraen (May 14, 2020)

I spent forever TTing to get my 10th out. All my other villagers repeatedly asked to leave except for the 10th. Even if it is possible for them to move out then the chance must be incredibly low.


----------



## Feferily (May 14, 2020)

metswee said:


> omg I am so sorry.... maybe u can have someone hold one of ur dreamies or maybe amiibo in a dreamie? I hope it works out ; - ;


Yeah! I think itll work out. T3T gonna island hop today with my newly open slot but mostly planning to fill it with another peppy so I can campsite method for a jock xD


----------



## metswee (May 14, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I wish the move-outs requests occurred at least once a week. Waiting for 2 weeks before move-outs is way too long.


Yeah I agree : / I think once a week would be ideal for me personally


----------



## raqball (May 14, 2020)

Myth... I had Judy, who I wanted gone, and she was my last move in... She actually asked to move pretty quickly which I happily and quickly accepted..


----------



## Jared:3 (May 14, 2020)

Its a myth because ive had my 10th leave before but I TT'ed like over a year to get them out so the chances are very low I'm guessing


----------



## Aliya (May 14, 2020)

I've had my recent move-in ping to leave once compared to hundreds of times for my other villagers, but I find it's really rare that they ask to leave.


----------



## Nayu (May 14, 2020)

It is possible! Judy was the last one to arrive and she asked to move out about a week later... On the other hand, Lily is one of my first villagers and she's never asked to move out


----------



## Ras (May 14, 2020)

LOL, this debate raged for YEARS with New Leaf. People swore your 10th could ask to leave but it never, ever happened for me. I got Ed as a 10th and had to eventually let someone I wanted to keep move so I could get rid of him.


----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)

They can move out. Judy moved in last on my island and then moved out not too long after.


----------



## ctar17 (May 14, 2020)

Definitely a Myth

My most recent move in once pinged 4 times in a row to ask to leave lol.  Then Bones pinged 4 times in a row, so I let Bones go.  It was kind of insulting for the same person to ask so many times, and I felt bad making them stay.  Guess I got unlucky with RNG.

EDIT:  just remembered there was a camper that I invited in before the most recent one that asked 4 times in a row, so I have nothing to add lol


----------

